# JAB Shoe Trees!!



## drlivingston

If you go through as many shoe trees as I do, you can appreciate JAB trees at buy one get two free. At $25 retail, that comes to $8.33 per pair. The next sale is on June 9-10. I already have mine on hold.


----------



## Tempest

Aw, that trick never works.


----------



## TDR

drlivingston said:


> If you go through as many shoe trees as I do, you can appreciate JAB trees at buy one get two free. At $25 retail, that comes to $8.33 per pair. The next sale is on June 9-10. I already have mine on hold.


thanks a ton for the heads up; been waiting for another 3 for 1.


----------



## UnivStripe

How did you find out about the sale? Recent JAB 'sales' that I have seen have either excluded the shoe trees or the discount has been very modest.


----------



## drlivingston

I was with the local store manager today when she opened the sales package that is shipped from corporate with signs for the upcoming sales. This is an "Everything in the Store" sale. There were a couple of dress shirt varieties that were excluded, but everything else is fair game.


----------



## UnivStripe

Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## drlivingston

Received the flyer in the mail today. Of course, shoes are not included in the sale. Shoe trees and other accessories ARE included.


----------



## zzdocxx

Thanks DRL.


----------



## Jfrazi2

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MarkY

drlivingston said:


> I was with the local store manager today when she opened the sales package that is shipped from corporate with signs for the upcoming sales. This is an "Everything in the Store" sale. There were a couple of dress shirt varieties that were excluded, but everything else is fair game.


Does this include Allen Edmond shoes?


----------



## TDR

MarkY said:


> Does this include Allen Edmond shoes?





drlivingston said:


> Received the flyer in the mail today. Of course, shoes are not included in the sale. Shoe trees and other accessories ARE included.


I would assume not.


----------



## Andy

Once again I'm deeply indebted to *drlivingston* (I presume) for pointing out this great deal! Went in yesterday and got three.


----------



## tigerpac

Just ordered 1 pair online for 9 dollars shipped, thanks!


----------



## drlivingston

I also really like their shoe laces. They carry the waxed as well as the casual variety. With the special, they are only $1 per pair! Stock up!


----------



## Tempest

Tempest said:


> Aw, that trick never works.


I stand corrected.


----------



## dks202

drlivingston said:


> If you go through as many shoe trees as I do, you can appreciate JAB trees at buy one get two free. At $25 retail, that comes to $8.33 per pair. The next sale is on June 9-10. I already have mine on hold.


I'm not trying to be a wise guy but what do you mean you "go through" shoe trees? Do they break, wear out, or from buying lots of new shoes?


----------



## tigerpac

^I was thinking from buying lots of new shoes


----------



## drlivingston

dks202 said:


> I'm not trying to be a wise guy but what do you mean you "go through" shoe trees? Do they break, wear out, or from buying lots of new shoes?


I sell many pairs of shoes on eBay. Often, I throw in a pair of shoe trees at no extra charge. It is a small investment that reaps dividends in feedback and return business. As far as breaking or wearing out, I have yet to have a Woodlore product fail me. (knock on cedar)


----------



## Hilltopper

Everything is still on sale, for what its worth. I think today is last day though.


----------



## drlivingston

Their luxuriously thick wood suit hangers are only $5 each!!


----------



## Tempest

drlivingston said:


> Their luxuriously thick wood suit hangers are only $5 each!!


If I hadn't had to re-glue the trouser bar back in place on mine the day after I bought it, this would be more enticing.


----------



## drlivingston

Tempest said:


> If I hadn't had to re-glue the trouser bar back in place on mine the day after I bought it, this would be more enticing.


That would be a bummer... However, I use them almost exclusively for sport coats so I wouldn't have noticed that design flaw.


----------



## UnivStripe

Thanks to reading the AAAC shoe posts over the past two years, much to the benefit of my shoe rotation and to the detriment of my bank account, I found that I was in great ‘need’ of five pairs of shoe trees. I have added a pair of Camp Mocs and boots from the Eastland Made in Maine collection, a pair of Rancourt & Co. Penny Loafers, a pair of Alden perforated cap toe balmorals, and a pair of natural AE McTavish shoes. I ordered the required number of shoe trees during the most recent JAB sale for $8.50 per pair and they arrived today. They sent then next day air for no extra charge. I took them to our guest room (where most of us keep our clothes) and opened the boxes. Out came the most wonderful aroma of cedar that filled the room. They have all found their way to the shoes and I am very happy with this purchase.


----------



## drlivingston

Good job, UnivStripe! You have the start of a fine collection of quality footwear. Take good care of them.


----------



## TDR

Tempest said:


> If I hadn't had to re-glue the trouser bar back in place on mine the day after I bought it, this would be more enticing.


I ordered one and it certainly feels like flimsy plastic, but the hanger itself appears good.


----------



## Question

Ah i must have missed it. And i was looking to get my first shoe trees ever too. Was it on zappos?


----------



## drlivingston

No. Just in store and on their corporate website. Don't worry! There will be another one sometime around Independence Day.


----------



## Question

Hmm, i'm looking to get some shoe trees for a new purchase though....any suggestions? Most of the cedar shoe trees cost $30+, is cedar really that expensive? I would have thought that a small block of wood be pretty cheap. I live in Australia if that helps.


----------



## drlivingston

A "small block of wood" *is *cheap. However, when they take the time to carve it into a shoe tree, it becomes more expensive. A lump of coal is also cheap. But, compressed over a period of time it comes a diamond.


----------



## Tempest

I'd assume it's the shaping that is the bulk of the cost. Even the crudest wood shoe tree assembly is several steps with varying curved surfaces. Really, they last a lifetime so suck it up and get ones worth keeping.


----------



## Question

Whats a good place to get a cedar shoe tree online then? Im guessing they dont exactly go on sale much...


----------



## jsbrugg

Not sure if these are sold online, but I was at Nordstrom rack over the weekend and they had their cedar trees on sale for $9.99.


----------



## Question

Thanks for the tip, but the sale doesnt appear to be online and they want $37.50 to ship one shoe tree...


----------



## daddywarbucks

UnivStripe said:


> How did you find out about the sale? Recent JAB 'sales' that I have seen have either excluded the shoe trees or the discount has been very modest.


I got in on a similar sale in January, and got 12 pairs for $107 including shipping. I did have to talk to a guy on the phone to get the order, for a reason I don't recall. (I think I was a day late in ordering.)


----------



## CrazyLarry

New guy here with a silly question. I got 6 of the JAB shoe trees when they were on sale ($8.50) for Father's Day with free shipping. Do these shoe trees have a left and right? Sometime I look at the shoe trees and think I see a difference and sometime I look at them an they look the same. Thanks.


----------



## Tempest

CrazyLarry said:


> New guy here with a silly question. I got 6 of the JAB shoe trees when they were on sale ($8.50) for Father's Day with free shipping. Do these shoe trees have a left and right? Sometime I look at the shoe trees and think I see a difference and sometime I look at them an they look the same. Thanks.


Look on the bottom. There is a concavity to accommodate the arch.
I have no idea why they don't mark them, but one is free to do so themselves.

Here, this image from Allen Edmonds shows it.


----------



## CrazyLarry

Thanks Tempest. Much easier to tell left from right looking at the bottom of shoe tree - at least with the JAB trees. The arch on the JAB trees are much slighter (especially when viewed from the top) than the Allen Edmonds.


----------



## drlivingston

CrazyLarry said:


> Thanks Tempest. Much easier to tell left from right looking at the bottom of shoe tree - at least with the JAB trees. The arch on the JAB trees are much slighter (especially when viewed from the top) than the Allen Edmonds.


They are all made by the Woodlore company (which is owned by Allen Edmonds).


----------



## CrazyLarry

JAB shoe trees currently on sale for $8.50 plus free shipping for July 14 and 15 only. Good price if you need trees.


----------



## gyasih

Thank you for the heads up, I ordered some.


----------



## seeplusplus

Ack--missed this one--website shows it's back to $25 as of this posting


----------



## drlivingston

"Buy 1 Get 2 free" next event is July 30-August 2. Stock up!
(Dear God... I wasted my 3,000 post milestone on Jos. A. Bank. :icon_jokercolor


----------



## style417

drlivingston said:


> "Buy 1 Get 2 free" next event is July 30-August 2. Stock up!
> (Dear God... I wasted my 3,000 post milestone on Jos. A. Bank. :icon_jokercolor


:eek2:

Ha ha!

I bought 3 more shoe trees during the JAB sale; I needed 1 for a new pair of shoes and have two for the next acquisitions! :biggrin:


----------



## CrazyLarry

So far I've gotten JAB shoe trees twice. The first time was through the web site and I had no issue. The second time I didn't want to wait for them to be shipped so I went to the store to see if they would match the web site's price. They gladly matched the web site price (66% off) and I bought about 8 pairs. However, once I got home and opened the boxes, I noticed the cedar had "leaked" sap. The metal bars in the shoe trees were covered in sticky sap. I spent about two hours removing the sap. Yes, I could have returned them but I really wanted to start using shoe trees.

So if you are picking up the shoe trees from the store I might suggest you open the boxes and check for sap.


----------



## CrazyLarry

JAB website has shoe trees on sale again ($8.50) until Friday (July 25th). Free shipping doesn't kick in until $75 but my local store said they would always price match the website.

https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_101593


----------



## LeeReynolds

drlivingston said:


> If you go through as many shoe trees as I do....


I never considered shoe trees to be a consumable. What exactly happens that they would need to be replaced? I have been told that you should take some sandpaper to them after a while, but this is not something that needs to be done right away, or very often.

Since there has been a lot of discussion about where to get them, I'll just say that mine come from Nordstrom's, Nordstrom's rack, and Dillards. I pay between $10 and $20 for them. I've got some AE branded ones in my AE shoes, but I don't recall how much those cost.


----------



## arkirshner

LeeReynolds said:


> I never considered shoe trees to be a consumable. What exactly happens that they would need to be replaced? I have been told that you should take some sandpaper to them after a while, but this is not something that needs to be done right away, or very often.
> 
> Since there has been a lot of discussion about where to get them, I'll just say that mine come from Nordstrom's, Nordstrom's rack, and Dillards. I pay between $10 and $20 for them. I've got some AE branded ones in my AE shoes, but I don't recall how much those cost.


The JAB trees are made by Woodlore, an AE subsidiary.


----------



## drlivingston

Today and tomorrow only, Woodlore shoe trees for only $8.50 per pair!

https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_101593


----------



## adoucett

Woodlore makes a tie rack that I very much want. It's under $25 too which is nice.

edit: Oh wow.... It's $8.50 right now at JAB. Do you think they have these in stores or do I need to order online?


----------



## zcm

drlivingston said:


> Today and tomorrow only, Woodlore shoe trees for only $8.50 per pair!
> 
> https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_101593


They have some wide cherry suit hangers for $5 each. I got a few last time they ran this sale.


----------



## drlivingston

And check out these mother-of-pearl silk knot cuff links for less than $8!

https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_294569


----------



## CrazyLarry

September 15 and 16: Buy 1 ($25) get 2 free shoe trees at JAB. Free shipping.

https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/SubCategory_11001_10050_9261511

Also, 32" shoe laces are a $1 each if you buy 3. Hard to beat that price if you need laces.


----------



## maximar

Correct me if I'm wrong, don't they have buy one get three sometimes?


----------



## drlivingston

maximar said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, don't they have buy one get three sometimes?


I have never seen that and I have bought their accessories for quite some time. Although, that would be an epic sale.


----------



## herfitup

maximar said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, don't they have buy one get three sometimes?


They usually do it twice a year. I'm not sure if the dates are standard or if they are like all other JAB sales.


----------



## MrCPA

maximar said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, don't they have buy one get three sometimes?


I've never come across a buy 1 get 3 free from JAB. SImply the buy 1 get 2 free (which seems pretty fair to me  )


----------



## CrazyLarry

I believe this is as cheap as they get. JAB sometimes runs a 66% off special which makes the trees $8.50 a piece but the current special makes them $8.33 a piece (and free shipping). Never seen them cheaper at JAB.


----------



## drlivingston

Buy 1 get 2 free sale coming this weekend. Sale starts Thursday, October 9, and runs through Monday, October 13.


----------



## my19

drlivingston said:


> Buy 1 get 2 free sale coming this weekend. Sale starts Thursday, October 9, and runs through Monday, October 13.


Thanks for the heads-up on this.

On a slightly different topic, does anyone have JAB's shoe racks? Recommended, or not so much ...


----------



## darkmark

Thanks for the heads up. I just ran out of trees and need to restock.



drlivingston said:


> Buy 1 get 2 free sale coming this weekend. Sale starts Thursday, October 9, and runs through Monday, October 13.


----------



## hardline_42

JAB is having another 66% off sale with free shipping, so shoe trees are $8.50 a pair, shipped.



my19 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up on this.
> 
> On a slightly different topic, does anyone have JAB's shoe racks? Recommended, or not so much ...


I ordered three so I'll update when I get them. Just from reading the reviews, they could use a bit of work (horizontal slats rotate, etc.) but at less than $12 each I don't mind tacking a couple of finish nails through them.


----------



## Bandit44

Lucky you. Over the last two days, I've been unable to add them to my cart. Now they are listed as unavailable. Thumbs down, JAB.


----------



## hardline_42

Bandit44 said:


> Lucky you. Over the last two days, I've been unable to add them to my cart. Now they are listed as unavailable. Thumbs down, JAB.


Hmm, that may be the reason why I received a shipment notification saying only one has been shipped. We'll see.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Picked up some shoe trees and hangers with the buy one get two free promotion at a local store this past weekend


----------



## Hitch

They had shoe trees this am,no minimum,no shipping.


----------



## Fenster

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Stock up


----------



## GreggBrent

I just got back from JAB and got 3 shoe trees for $22.00. They're having a 70% off sale right now.


----------



## Travel57

Great trees for an excellent price. Anybody that needs them should grab a bunch now.


----------



## drlivingston

Shoe trees for $8.50 per pair + free shipping, today and tomorrow (11/20-11/21).
If you buy more than $100, use the 20% off promo code: TODAY. It brings the trees down to a phenomenal $6.70 a pair!!!


----------



## drlivingston

I am getting this JAB lambskin bomber for my day. With the 20% off promotional code, it is only $127!!!

https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_240720


----------



## ran23

Rec'd my 23 Dec order of $8.00 Shoe trees, free s/h from JAB.


----------



## rswearing

Sale is on again this weekend, according to the mailer I received. Will be picking up another 3 trees.


----------



## ajasont

I know lasted shoe trees are possibly better for my shoes but if I am just buying general purpose shoe trees I shouldn't be concerned with JAB's shoe trees being any lower quality than other brands simply because they are at such a great low price right?


----------



## Tempest

I think they are made by Woodlore or whoever AE rebrands? The "made in USA" stamp on the bottom is pretty much identical to the Nordstrom trees and nothing else looks worrisome.


----------



## drlivingston

Tempest said:


> I think they are made by Woodlore or whoever AE rebrands? The "made in USA" stamp on the bottom is pretty much identical to the Nordstrom trees and nothing else looks worrisome.


Precisely... AE owns Woodlore which is rebranded into many iterations. You don't have to be a fan of JAB clothing to understand the exceptional deal on their shoe care products.


----------



## ajasont

That is good to know as I own a pair for each of my shoes. I just wanted to make sure this wasn't a case of "too good to be true".


----------



## rswearing

ajasont said:


> That is good to know as I own a pair for each of my shoes. I just wanted to make sure this wasn't a case of "too good to be true".


I confirmed with AE before buying through JAB...they are identical. Both made by woodlore. I own a pair of trees with AE badging and multiple pairs with JAB badging...aside from the metal badge, they are indistinguishable from one another.


----------



## rswearing

rswearing said:


> I confirmed with AE before buying through JAB...they are identical. Both made by woodlore. I own a pair of trees with AE badging and multiple pairs with JAB badging...aside from the metal badge, they are indistinguishable from one another.


Just following up...I bought 2 pair during the sale. They adjusted to 66% off instead of the silly buy one get two.


----------



## LordSmoke

I need to schedule a trip to JAB for shoe trees. Definitely a good deal with buy one get ??? Also, their suit hangers are pretty good - wide, broad shoulder support for my somewhat oversized jackets.


----------



## vpkozel

LordSmoke said:


> I need to schedule a trip to JAB for shoe trees. Definitely a good deal with buy one get ??? Also, their suit hangers are pretty good - wide, broad shoulder support for my somewhat oversized jackets.


Just wait for one of the sales and they generally come with free shipping. I bought 6 of the finished suit hangers in my last order and I am pretty happy with them.


----------



## zzdocxx

Hope someone will remind us the next time a super duper sale comes up on these, I think I am due for a few more. Might need to check my little storage room though just in case.

Edit: Cleaning lady just found four new pair for me, in my closet.

Note that the JAB don't expand sideways when you put them in but the Woodlore do. Also noticing the vamp is not very high, I suppose that is OK though.


----------

